# Insulation of CPVC water lines in South Florida



## RPM001 (Sep 10, 2020)

We are building a small story 6 unit apartment building (Occupancy Type R2) in Ft. Lauderdale Florida and wanted to know if the CPVC water lines throughout the units would generally need to be insulated?


----------



## RPM001 (Sep 10, 2020)

** a small SINGLE story apartment building consisting of 6 total units (all 2 bed / 2 bath).


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2020)

I would say only if you run them in the attic area.

Or other areas where similar exposed to open air area.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2020)

Ok i give how many days does it freeze in sunny fort  Lauderdale


----------



## e hilton (Sep 10, 2020)

cda said:


> Ok i give how many days does it freeze in sunny fort  Lauderdale


What about condensation.  Its fairly close to the ocean.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2020)

e hilton said:


> What about condensation.  Its fairly close to the ocean.




Not a problem,,


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2020)

2018 International Energy Code. Fl may have amended this section. 

R403.5.3 Hot water pipe insulation (Prescriptive).
Insulation for hot water piping with a thermal resistance, R-value, of not less than R-3 shall be applied to the following:

1.    Piping 3/4 inch (19.1 mm) and larger in nominal diameter.

2.    Piping serving more than one dwelling unit.

3.    Piping located outside the conditioned space.

4.    Piping from the water heater to a distribution manifold.

5.    Piping located under a floor slab.

6.    Buried piping.

7.    Supply and return piping in recirculation systems other than demand recirculation systems.


----------



## jar546 (Sep 11, 2020)

Go here:





						Digital Codes
					

ICC Digital Codes is the largest provider of model codes, custom codes and standards used worldwide to construct safe, sustainable, affordable and resilient structures.




					codes.iccsafe.org
				




This is commercial, not residential since they are R2 units and not a single family dwelling, duplex or townhouse.  There is more than what you see here as I just posted part of the section.


*C404.4 Insulation of piping.*
Piping from a water heater to the termination of the heated water fixture supply pipe shall be insulated in accordance with Table C403.2.10. On both the inlet and outlet piping of a storage water heater or heated water storage tank, the piping to a heat trap or the first 8 feet (2438 mm) of piping, whichever is less, shall be insulated. Piping that is heat traced shall be insulated in accordance with Table C403.2.10 or the heat trace manufacturer’s instructions. Tubular pipe insulation shall be installed in accordance with the insulation manufacturer’s instructions. Pipe insulation shall be continuous except where the piping passes through a framing member. The minimum insulation thickness requirements of this section shall not supersede any greater insulation thickness requirements necessary for the protection of piping from freezing temperatures or the protection of personnel against external surface temperatures on the insulation.
Exception: Tubular pipe insulation shall not be required on the following:

1.The tubing from the connection at the termination of the fixture supply piping to a plumbing fixture or plumbing appliance.
2.Valves, pumps, strainers and threaded unions in piping that is 1 inch (25 mm) or less in nominal diameter.
3.Piping from user-controlled shower and bath mixing valves to the water outlets.
4.Cold-water piping of a demand recirculation water system.
5.Tubing from a hot drinking-water heating unit to the water outlet.
6.Piping at locations where a vertical support of the piping is installed.
7.Piping surrounded by building insulation with a thermal resistance (R-value) of not less than R-3.
*C404.5Efficient heated water supply piping.*
Heated water supply piping shall be in accordance with Section C404.5.1 or C404.5.2. The flow rate through 1/4-inch (6.4 mm) piping shall be not greater than 0.5 gpm (1.9 L/m). The flow rate through 5/16-inch (7.9 mm) piping shall be not greater than 1 gpm (3.8 L/m). The flow rate through 3/8-inch (9.5 mm) piping shall be not greater than 1.5 gpm (5.7 L/m).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 11, 2020)

Unless Fl amended the IECC definition of residential as defined this is not a commercial project under the energy code

RESIDENTIAL BUILDING. For this code, includes detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses as well as Group R-2, R-3 and R-4 buildings three stories or less in height above grade plane.


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2020)

RPM001 said:


> We are building a small story 6 unit apartment building (Occupancy Type R2) in Ft. Lauderdale Florida and wanted to know if the CPVC water lines throughout the units would generally need to be insulated?




Ok

I tool cvpc to mean :::;

Fire Sprinkler Pipe

My bad did not know it was used for domestic


----------



## steveray (Sep 14, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Unless Fl amended the IECC definition of residential as defined this is not a commercial project under the energy code
> 
> RESIDENTIAL BUILDING. For this code, includes detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses as well as Group R-2, R-3 and R-4 buildings three stories or less in height above grade plane.


Yep....3 story buildings, regardless of number of units, get the residential gimmie....Unless this is 1 unit per story X6.....?


----------



## jar546 (Sep 14, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> Unless Fl amended the IECC definition of residential as defined this is not a commercial project under the energy code
> 
> RESIDENTIAL BUILDING. For this code, includes detached one- and two-family dwellings and townhouses as well as Group R-2, R-3 and R-4 buildings three stories or less in height above grade plane.



Florida did not amend this definition and since this is a "small" 6 unit R2 one could only assume it is 3 stories or less.


----------

